# How long should my suit coat/blazer sleeves be?



## Casablanca (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a suit coat sized 38S and the sleeves extend about halfway down my palm. I'm pretty sure this is too long, and I can never see but a hint of my cuffs even when I extend my arms, and when I'm wearing a French cuffed shirt I can never see the cufflinks, so I'm going to take the coat to have it altered, though the question is how much should I take off. I've seen a lot of models lately wearing their suit coats so short that you can see the shirt cuff even when they are letting their arm dangle at their side, but this seems a little too short for me. Any advice?


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

The general rule of thumb is that you should see a quarter- to a half-inch of shirt with your arms at your side. But some guys like to show more, others less. The shirt sleeve should end at the base of your palm.


----------



## Bird's One View (Dec 31, 2007)

About an inch shorter than your alterations tailor wants to make them.

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=62846&highlight=why+have+coat+sleeves+gotten+so+long


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Bird's One View said:


> About an inch shorter than your alterations tailor wants to make them.
> 
> https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=62846&highlight=why+have+coat+sleeves+gotten+so+long


Ha Ha - ain't that the truth - seems to apply to trousers too. I wonder why 'a slight break' is so hard to understand.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Casablanca said:


> I have a suit coat sized 38S and the sleeves extend about halfway down my palm. I'm pretty sure this is too long, and I can never see but a hint of my cuffs even when I extend my arms, and when I'm wearing a French cuffed shirt I can never see the cufflinks, so I'm going to take the coat to have it altered, though the question is how much should I take off. I've seen a lot of models lately wearing their suit coats so short that you can see the shirt cuff even when they are letting their arm dangle at their side, but this seems a little too short for me. Any advice?


I agree with Doc about showing a quarter to a half inch of linen. I don't know why we use the term 'linen' - probably some custom from the dark ages that Sator would know.

Once you find the length that suits you, it is easy in the future. Just measure from the end of your thumb to the end of the sleeve and Walla - repeatability.

I use 4.5 inches and someone else here likes 4.25 inches. Your ideal length will probably be different, but I expect in will be in the range of 4 to 5 inches.

Good luck, Jim.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

There is a range of "correctness" that is determined by your personal taste. Unless directed otherwise by our customer we shorten sleeves to the break of your hand - where your hand meets your wrist.


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

Half inch or a touch more looks good to me.

Can't see the point of showing 1/4 inch. If you're going to show cuff, damn well do it!


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

rocco said:


> Half inch or a touch more looks good to me.
> 
> Can't see the point of showing 1/4 inch. If you're going to show cuff, damn well do it!


I agree...now to convince the tailor.


----------



## Siggy (Jan 14, 2006)

IMO correct is a good 1/2 inch of cuff showing when arms are straight at the sides. Just about every Joe Schmo I see here in Germany wears his suit jacket arm length way too long (and usually the trouser length too long) so that the suit looks too big or frumpy or just sloppy. Nobody knows how to fit a suit correctly, and it is up to you to insist on getting the fit right. Every time I get a new suit altered I have to CONVINCE the tailor (both in Europe and in the US) that what I want is right and what he suggests is too damn f'in long.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

first things first. make sure that all your shirt sleeves reach the same place on your hand. then you will know that all your coat sleeves will show the same amount of linen. and thats usually 1/4 to1/2".


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

In short, I would suggest that, irrespective or shirt sleeve length which you have not mentioned, that the jacket sleeve length should approximately level with the bone of your wrist. Check the archives on this subject for plenty of information.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Amen!*



rocco said:


> Half inch or a touch more looks good to me.
> 
> Can't see the point of showing 1/4 inch. If you're going to show cuff, damn well do it!


+1,000


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

I think the reticence of many tailors when it comes to showing linen has to do with a lot of men wearing shirtsleeves that are too short for them. My current favourite tailor when he was measuring me for something several years ago asked me if I normally wore shirts with a 36" sleeve. When I told him that I did, he told me to wear 37" in future. 

Of course, he was right.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think the other thing is that a lot of men wear their shirt cuffs really loose. I almost always have to move buttons on shirts that have only one button on the cuff.


----------



## S.Otto (Aug 14, 2007)

Jovan said:


> I think the other thing is that a lot of men wear their shirt cuffs really loose. I almost always have to move buttons on shirts that have only one button on the cuff.


I solve that problem with French Cuff shirts only. Wear a tight link or snaps and they are perfect.


----------

